
Using virtual machine serial console via Web - prisionif
http://ziviani.net/2016/web-serial-console
======
prisionif
The web serial console is a new feature released by Kimchi, an HTML5 based
management tool for QEMU/KVM. Now it's possible to access both VNC graphical
console or the serial console using a web browser only.

More details about Kimchi: [https://github.com/kimchi-
project/kimchi](https://github.com/kimchi-project/kimchi) Suggestions, bugs,
patches are always wecome.

